
Ask HN: Do you know any online system admin for hire? - Gem_Stone
Hello,<p>I want an intervention on a cloud server. Being not yet able to permanently hire a sys admin, I do it myself because I know many things about. But, from time to time, I need some advanced intervention. Is there anything like an online system administration service for punctual interventions ?
======
arthurcolle
I don't really know of an online service that does this, especially at low-
cost. But maybe we could work out some kind of arrangement dependent on the
complexity of the issue you're having. If you want to reach me privately we
could talk out whatever issues you're having or just discuss further if there
are data sensitivity concerns?

